# Paint removal from plastic parts



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I bought an old Kawasaki Mule with a homemade camo paint job that's in bad shape. The mule is in excellent mechanical shape,just ugly. Is there any kind of paint remover that won't damage the plastic?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I bet you could find all new plastic for cheaper than you think on line.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

I'd try power washing it off, bet you can get the majority off. Not the low pressure car wash type but a good gass powered model with a narrow tip


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Acetone is great for removing paint.


----------

